# Dayton Ohio - 2010 Ram Cummins Regular cab



## dmontgomery (Oct 3, 2003)

Selling my 2010 Ram Cummins Regular Cab with a Snoway Mega V plow. 178K miles, runs good, may need injectors at some point. Front Leveling kit, rear airbags, rear taillight LEDS, amber and white. Plow is in good shape and has Snoway wings. Edges are good, new in 2017. Tire are 60%. Truck is EGR deleted and has a programmer and a cold air intake. Asking $14000 but willing to negotiate


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

dmontgomery said:


> Selling my 2010 Ram Cummins Regular Cab with a Snoway Mega V plow. 178K miles, runs good, may need injectors at some point. Front Leveling kit, rear airbags, rear taillight LEDS, amber and white. Plow is in good shape and has Snoway wings. Edges are good, new in 2017. Tire are 60%. Truck is EGR deleted and has a programmer and a cold air intake. Asking $14000 but willing to negotiate
> 
> View attachment 194504


 Could you please upload some more pictures, you know with it this time of year. Pictures of the plow not full of snow. If you would rather email request address.

I don't expect it to look new. Maybe upload them and PS for other members too. Pictures of rust if there is any present.


----------



## dmontgomery (Oct 3, 2003)

more pics sorry ....I have to take more


----------



## dmontgomery (Oct 3, 2003)

more


----------



## dmontgomery (Oct 3, 2003)

plow is in very good shape, new edges in 2017, always washed off, Fluid Filmed every year....it is currently in storage....I will be getting it out this week.....


----------

